# Changing transmission fluid in GA16DE 5 speed transmission



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

I keep reading that you have to remove the speed sensor. I CANNOT GET THAT THING OUT!! Is there another place to fill it with fluid? I heard there is another plug that I believe is a 1/2" socket? Is this true? If so does anyone have a picture of its location? Thanks a ton!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

alright, im not sure if there is a fill plug on the ga16 tranny or not, but there is one on the sr20...so im assuming there is one.

if it's there it'll be on the front of the transmission, about halfway(or a third, cant quite remember) up from the bottom. it will look exactly like the drain plug.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea dude tranny drain/fill plugs are weird i didnt know what to look for at first even readin the book i was confused, but anyway. the drain plug is about the size of a half dollor and u stick a half inch DRIVE wratchet right to the "bolt" and the fill plug is the same thing but smaller and u use a 3/8 DRIVE wratchet. the fill plug should be in front of the tranny about 3 inches up from the bottom and the drain i think is on the back closer to the bottom, not positive on that


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

Slacky said:


> yea dude tranny drain/fill plugs are weird i didnt know what to look for at first even readin the book i was confused, but anyway. the drain plug is about the size of a half dollor and u stick a half inch DRIVE wratchet right to the "bolt" and the fill plug is the same thing but smaller and u use a 3/8 DRIVE wratchet. the fill plug should be in front of the tranny about 3 inches up from the bottom and the drain i think is on the back closer to the bottom, not positive on that



Are you sure its the same for the 1.6 transmissions? I see that you have an sr20de equipped car. I had the transmission out and did not see such a plug. Does anyone have a reference picture of its location?


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> Are you sure its the same for the 1.6 transmissions? I see that you have an sr20de equipped car. I had the transmission out and did not see such a plug. Does anyone have a reference picture of its location?













Is this the plug?


----------



## pfy (Mar 7, 2005)

there is fill plug, i think it's on the back upper side of the tranny, it's been about 2 years since i've had my b13 so im not 100% sure, you may have to reove the intake box and hose to get to it


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

pfy said:


> there is fill plug, i think it's on the back upper side of the tranny, it's been about 2 years since i've had my b13 so im not 100% sure, you may have to reove the intake box and hose to get to it



It looks like its on the front side towards the radiator doesnt it? The drain is on the bottom I think


----------



## pfy (Mar 7, 2005)

it could be on the front i'll check my repair book when i get home later, but it there some place.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

angryface said:


> It looks like its on the front side towards the radiator doesnt it? The drain is on the bottom I think


That's right. the fill plug is in the front, right in front of the radiator. It's very easy if you jack the front end of the car up and go in from underneath. Remember to put a catch pan underneath, or you're going to have a nice transmission oil spot on your driveway.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I've had both trannies and they both have fill plugs on the side facing the radiator. I'd also use synthetic fluid. You don't have to go all out and get Motul or Redline, but considering how often it gets changed out, it's not a bad investment to put in the best.


----------



## B13TTSE (Sep 22, 2002)

How often should tranny fluid be changed?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I believe it's every 48K-60K miles.


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> I believe it's every 48K-60K miles.



Awesome guys thanks for all of your help.

:thumbup:

How much should be used for a full flush?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

6-1/8 pints, so buy a gallon and you'll have most of 1 quart left.


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> 6-1/8 pints, so buy a gallon and you'll have most of 1 quart left.



cool, I did it tonight at work  I just grabbed all of the redline that I could find


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

yes, use the MT-90 GL4 only fluid. if you use GL-5 you will wear the syncros fast. use GL-4. redline 

The plug is in the front. I always get new plugs because the rachet chews up the plug good. The plug is metric, but there is no metric drive that I know about. I would get the 2 plugs each time you change it out. The drive is really sloppy in the plugs.
Chris 92 classic


----------

